# Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben



## Icejester (5. August 2009)

*Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Einem Artikel der SZ zufolge könnte das Gesetz zur Netzsperre (gerne als Kinderpornosperre bezeichnet) den Fallstricken der europäischen Bürokratie und einem findigen Wirtschaftsminister zum Opfer fallen. Dem Wirtschaftsministerium ist nämlich plötzlich aufgefallen, daß die EU in Brüssel über neue Gesetze informiert werden sollte. Also wurde das Gesetz erstmal nach Brüssel geschickt, wo die EU-Kommission jetzt bis zum 08.10.2009 Gelegenheit hat, zum Gesetz Stellung zu nehmen, falls sie dies wünscht. Bis zur Stellungnahme oder dem Ablauf der Frist kann das Gesetz nun nicht mehr von Bundespräsident Köhler unterzeichnet werden.

Die Crux bei der Sache: Am 08.10.2009 ist die laufende Legislaturperiode schon vorbei. Ein Gesetz, das nicht innerhalb einer Legislaturperiode beschlossen wird und in den Geschäftsbereich der Bundespräsidenten gelangt, verfällt. Der gesamte Gesetzgebungsprozeß müßte möglicherweise von vorne anfangen.

Quelle: Sperre gegen Kinderpornos im Internet verzögert sich - Guttenberg stoppt Gesetz - Nachrichten - sueddeutsche.de

Ich hoffe, das hat hier jetzt noch keiner eingestellt, während ich hier getippt habe. Ich konnte zumindest eben noch nichts finden.


----------



## gowengel (5. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Die Welt ist doch noch Gerecht Mal sehen was weiter gemacht wird, die Sperren sind sowiso unsinnig!

Da sieht man wieder das jmd mitdenkt


----------



## Zsinj (5. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. 
Denn so wie es aussieht gibt es im Herbst eine Schwarz +X Regierung, wobei X sehr wahrscheinlich für die FDP steht. Da wird dann sicher nichts besseres herauskommen, dafür werden die paranoide Union schon sorgen.


----------



## vodun (5. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Oh ja da wird sowieso die zensur schlechthin bei rumkommen denn soweit ich weiß ist unser jetziger Innenmenister ( ja der der im rollstuhl sitzt wobei das nicht als diskriminirung gemeind ist sonder einfach wegen dem wiedererkennungswert ) Vorstandsvorsitzender bei einer Internet secruety firma die auch solche technologien zum sperren von Internet seiten produziert und ist es nicht auch ein phänomen das die software die zur zensur im IRAN benutzt wird von einer Deutschen Firma produziert wird.

Also es ist noch lange nicht vorbei und glaubt mir die werden sich am anfang ihrer Legislatur periode erstmal sofort wieder auf das thema stürzen und das wird unangenem werden.


----------



## .Mac (5. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Ob die EU wirklich bis zum 8.10 noch warten wird?
Ich denke die inkompetenten Herren/Frauen der CDU/CSU werden schön drengen bis dass Gesetz vor der Wahl unterm Tisch ist, schliesslich ist dieses Gesetz eine super Methode die älteren zum wählen zu bringen.

So long.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

hoffentlich geht da nix durch und ne schwarze Regierung wird's nich geben dafür sorgen viele junge Menschen, hoff ich.


----------



## Icejester (6. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Bis zum 08.10. muß die EU ja nicht warten. Bundestagswahl ist am 27.09. Danach ist wahrscheinlich erstmal alles zu spät.

Und eine Regierungskoalition, in der die CDU/CSU die starke Kraft ist, wird es nun sehr wahrscheinlich geben. Der kleine Partner wird dann am ehesten die FDP sein. Aber umso stärker die ist, desto unwahrscheinlicher ist es, daß sich CDU/CSU mit solchen Vorhaben durchsetzen können.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Hoffentlich ist das so.


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Icejester schrieb:


> Einem Artikel der SZ zufolge könnte das Gesetz zur Netzsperre (gerne als Kinderpornosperre bezeichnet) den Fallstricken der europäischen Bürokratie und einem findigen Wirtschaftsminister zum Opfer fallen. Dem Wirtschaftsministerium ist nämlich plötzlich aufgefallen, daß die EU in Brüssel über neue Gesetze informiert werden sollte. Also wurde das Gesetz erstmal nach Brüssel geschickt, wo die EU-Kommission jetzt bis zum 08.10.2009 Gelegenheit hat, zum Gesetz Stellung zu nehmen, falls sie dies wünscht. Bis zur Stellungnahme oder dem Ablauf der Frist kann das Gesetz nun nicht mehr von Bundespräsident Köhler unterzeichnet werden.
> 
> Die Crux bei der Sache: Am 08.10.2009 ist die laufende Legislaturperiode schon vorbei. Ein Gesetz, das nicht innerhalb einer Legislaturperiode beschlossen wird und in den Geschäftsbereich der Bundespräsidenten gelangt, verfällt. Der gesamte Gesetzgebungsprozeß müßte möglicherweise von vorne anfangen.
> 
> ...


"Im Übrigen unterfällt das Gesetzgebungsvorhaben aufgrund der durch die Notifizierung eintretende zeitliche Verzögerung nicht der Diskontinuität."


Mal davon abgesehen wurde ja auch schon angekündigt, dass durch die ausgehandelten Providerverträge/vereinbarungen, die Maßnahme in jedem Fall pünktlich begonnen werden sollen, jedoch rief das wiederum, zu Recht, Justizministerin Zypris auf den Plan, die dadurch eine Komplikation mit dem Grundgesetz sieht, da man nicht "ohne Gesetzgebungsverfahren" in die Grundrechte der Bürger eingreifen kann. Dies zeigt abermals, wie auch bei der LKW-Maut, dem Bundestrojaner  der Vorratsdatenspeicherung etc. wie die Regierung und deren verantwortlichen Minister geflissentlich versuchen, das Grundgesetz zu untergraben und auszuhölen. Selbst wenn das Gesetz jetzt entschieden werden würde, gibt es ernsthafte Verfassungsbedenken und sowohl Herr Tauss von den Piraten als auch der AK-Zensur haben bereits angekündigt, gemäß des Falles Verfassungsbeschwerden einzulegen.

MfG

MfG


----------



## Sheeep (6. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Der neue gewählte Bundestag tritt aber erst spätestens einen Monat nach der Wahl seine Arbeit an... also könnte es rechen wenn wir Pech haben. Und wenn Köhler gleich unterschreibt.

Da Bundestag und Bundesrat dem Gesetz schon zugestimmt haben, spielt die neue Legislaturperiode glaub ich sowieso keine Rolle...

Also siehts eher schlecht aus...-->Verfassungsklage!


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, wird es definitiv NICHT dazu kommen.  
Siehe auch ein Post weiter oben, den verlinkten Artikel.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Da wie es aussieht Schwarz / Gelb an die Macht kommt ist das Gesetz ganz schnell wieder beschlossen. Von daher ist Horst unsere letzte Hoffnung. (vorerst)


----------



## DarthTK (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



vodun schrieb:


> ...soweit ich weiß ist unser jetziger Innenmenister (...) Vorstandsvorsitzender bei einer Internet secruety firma die auch solche technologien zum sperren von Internet seiten produziert...



Für diese Behauptung hätte ich gern eine Quelle.


----------



## vodun (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Mhh ich hatte es nur im TV gesehen im zusammenhang mit denn Demo's in Teheran aber ich google gerne heute nachmittag für.


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da wie es aussieht Schwarz / Gelb an die Macht kommt ist das Gesetz ganz schnell wieder beschlossen. Von daher ist Horst unsere letzte Hoffnung. (vorerst)


Dass die CDU genügend Stimmen bekommt ist überhaupt nicht gesagt. Ich befürchte fast, dass es wieder ein CDU/SPD geben wird. Leider...


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Dass die CDU genügend Stimmen bekommt ist überhaupt nicht gesagt. Ich befürchte fast, dass es wieder ein CDU/SPD geben wird. Leider...



Intelligente Menschen könnten das verhindern, indem beide unter 5% Stimmen bekommen, wie auch alle anderen unfähigen Politclowns.

Dann haben wir 670 Arbeitslose mehr.
Das juckt die Statistik aber nicht mal um hundertstel Prozente  .

Man MUSS ja nicht den jetzigen Nichtstuern die Stimme geben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Das Problem ist nur, dass es nicht genug Intelligente Menschen in Deutschland gibt...
Das einzige, was interessant werden wird, ist das Ergebnis der Piratenpartei und der Linken...
Letztere sind eigentlich das, was die SPD sein sollte bzw mal gewesen ist, irgendwie...


----------



## DaStash (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Das einzige, was interessant werden wird, ist das Ergebnis der Piratenpartei und der Linken...
> Letztere sind eigentlich das, was die SPD sein sollte bzw mal gewesen ist, irgendwie...*


Das muss man mal fett markieren. 

MfG


----------



## Icejester (7. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Intelligente Menschen könnten das verhindern, indem beide unter 5% Stimmen bekommen, wie auch alle anderen unfähigen Politclowns.
> 
> Dann haben wir 670 Arbeitslose mehr.
> Das juckt die Statistik aber nicht mal um hundertstel Prozente  .



Wieso? Für die 670, die dann nicht mehr im BT sitzen, ziehen doch 670 neue ein. Das ändert an der Statistik also genau gar nichts.

Davon abgesehen haben die meisten Politiker ja Berufe, in die sie zurückkehren können. Insofern werden da, wenn überhaupt, sehr viel weniger Personen arbeitslos.


----------



## DarthTK (8. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass es nicht genug Intelligente Menschen in Deutschland gibt...
> Das einzige, was interessant werden wird, ist das Ergebnis der Piratenpartei und der Linken...
> Letztere sind eigentlich das, was die SPD sein sollte bzw mal gewesen ist, irgendwie...



Einerseits gebe ich dir recht. Andererseits glaube ich das auch nicht. Eher glaube ich, dass viele schimpfen, aber am Ende doch das wählen, was sie schon immer gewählt habe.

Ich bin "leider" ein Wechselwähler. Bisher hatte ich mit meiner Entscheidung immer recht (Beispiel Bayern: Abwahl der CSU, für die FDP -> keine Mehrheit für die CSU, und Bayern geht es besser als zuvor). Für die Bundestagswahl 2009 steht bei mir - witzigerweise - zur Zeit die Piratenpartei hoch im Kurs


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Icejester schrieb:


> ...
> Davon abgesehen haben die meisten Politiker ja Berufe, in die sie zurückkehren können. Insofern werden da, wenn überhaupt, sehr viel weniger Personen arbeitslos...



Du glaubst doch nicht, daß die Flachpfeifen ein normal denkender Unternehmer einstellt.
Die haben eine Erfahrung in Ihrem Beruf (falls sie einen haben) die geht gegen minus Unendlich.

Nur die Schleim- und Schmarotzerfirmen der Polit-Dödel mit denen sie gekungelt haben, nehmen sowas, damit sie bei Wiederwahl erneut Aufträge ohne Ausschreibung abgreifen können.
Schau mal ins Baugewerbe, da ist es ganz schlimm.

Ich glaube schon, daß es genug intelligente Menschen in Deutschland gibt.
Nur sind viele zu träge, auch mal was gegen die Vollpfosten zu unternehmen.
Und die gezielte Desinformation der, sorry, Vollidioten-A++++kriecher-Medien tut ein Übriges.


----------



## poiu (8. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
> Denn so wie es aussieht gibt es im Herbst eine Schwarz +X Regierung, wobei X sehr wahrscheinlich für die FDP steht. Da wird dann sicher nichts besseres herauskommen, dafür werden die paranoide Union schon sorgen.





riedochs schrieb:


> Da wie es aussieht Schwarz / Gelb an die Macht kommt ist das Gesetz ganz schnell wieder beschlossen. Von daher ist Horst unsere letzte Hoffnung. (vorerst)



wenn man sich an die letzte Regierungsbeteiligung der FDP erinnert ->

Große Lauschangriff 1998 mitbeschlossen 

wird die FDP + CDU schon dafür sorgen das dass oder schlimmer eingeführt wird, könnte ja sein das dass dumme Volk doch was gegen Sklavenlöhne hat 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass es nicht genug Intelligente Menschen in Deutschland gibt...
> Das einzige, was interessant werden wird, ist das Ergebnis der Piratenpartei und der Linken...
> Letztere sind eigentlich das, was die SPD sein sollte bzw mal gewesen ist,* irgendwie*...



 Dito


----------



## DesmondHume (8. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Obwohl die FDP ja gegen Netzsperren ist. aber das muss ja nichts heissen.

Das Stimmenverhältnis CDU zu FDP war früher aber ganz anders, also genau kann man es nicht wissen, wie es aussehen wird. Das wichtigste wird wohl sein, dass CDU und SPD weiter an Stimmen verlieren. Die besten Sandkörner im Getriebe werden wohl Piraten und Linke sein, vielleicht noch Grün. Rot/grün wird es jedenfalls nicht geben.


----------



## poiu (8. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Internet: Aufstand der Netzbürger - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


na ja wie in dem Artikel beschrieben , haben die wohl eher mehr angst vor einzel Personen


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Ich bin "leider" ein Wechselwähler. Bisher hatte ich mit meiner Entscheidung immer recht (Beispiel Bayern: Abwahl der CSU, für die FDP -> keine Mehrheit für die CSU, und Bayern geht es besser als zuvor). Für die Bundestagswahl 2009 steht bei mir - witzigerweise - zur Zeit die Piratenpartei hoch im Kurs



Die Piratenpartei ist von ihrem Programm her sicherlich keine schlechte Alternative, nur fürchte ich, daß Stimmen für die Piraten weggeworfene Stimmen sind. Ich glaube kaum, daß die die 5% packen. Denn so kurz vor der Wahl stehen die ja mit Tauss etwas dumm da. Der ganze Wirbel um seine Person im Rahmen von Kinderporno-Funden wird bei der Allgemeinheit wahrscheinlich sehr, sehr schlecht ankommen und läßt die Piraten alles andere als glaubwürdig dastehen. Ehrlich gesagt kann sich der Mann für die im Moment noch als der Super-GAU erweisen.

siehe auch hier: Kinderporno-Verdacht: Ermittler erheben schwere Vorwürfe gegen Tauss - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Der Mann kann sich als Super-Gau erweisen? Der Typ ist ein Super-Gau! Und für mich als Vater ein Grund mehr nicht die Piraten zu wählen. Obwohl mir die simple Tatsache, dass sie sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal die 5% knacken ausgereicht hätte^^ Da wähle ich lieber Steinmeier und hoffe, dass die SPD etwas gegen CDU/CSU, FDP und die Zensur machen kann.


----------



## frEnzy (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Moment, du willst nicht die Piraten wählen, weil einer von denen evtl. auf KiPos steht? Dann kannste aber gar nicht mehr wählen, weil das findest du garantiert bei jeder Partei! Außerdem: Sollte es bewiesen werden, dass er wirklich das Zeug für sich privat geholt hat, ist er auch ganz schnell wieder raus aus der Partei. Bis dahin: Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist. Gerade bei diesem Thema sollte man das sehr genau nehmen.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

@frEnzy

ja bei dem Thema muss man sehr vorsichtig sein , ich hatte sowieso denn eindruck von Rufmord als das bei dem Anfing!

Wobei ich denn Tauss sowieso als merkwürdig einstufen würde , WTF er erimitelt selbst also entweder ist der größenwahnsinnig / Naiv oder das ist die dämlichste ausrede seit lange !

aber ich würde die Piratenpartei nicht aufgrund von einem Deppen verurteilen , davon haben die anderen Parteien mehr als genug 



> Zensursula ist zurück getreten!!!



man mach mir keine falschen hoffnungen


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Unschuldig bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist ist was schönes, aber wer bitte schön hält sich an sowas?
Wieso sind die Amerikaner ohne Beweise in Afghanistan und den Irak eingefallen? Die waren angeblich auch schuldig, und jetzt sind die Beweise widerlegt. 

Der Mann ist mir suspekt, das reicht schon. Steinmeier ist mir sympathisch und das Wahlprogramm der SPD ist gut(wenn sie sich denn daran halten).
Den ganzen Hype um die Piratenpartei kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ihr wisst schon, dass wir eine Rentnerdemokratie sind? Die Oldies bestimmen in diesem Land, wo es lang geht. Und da der Großteil der Anhängerschaft der Piraten bei den 13-25Jährigen zu suchen sein wird haben sie keine Chance. Selbst wenn sie zur Wahl zugelassen werden würden glaube ich das die 5% ein Traum sein dürften. Und selbst wenn sie 5% schaffen, das wären dann 1-3 Abgeordnete gegen hunderte andere, alteingesessene Schnösel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

@nyso
Dir ist schon klar, das der Tauss das vermutlich gemacht hat, um sich selbst etwas profilieren zu können?!
DU weißt schon, sowas wie: Bundestagsabgeordneter lässt KiPo Ring auffliegen...

Und das ist doch gerade das Problem bei den ganzen Berufspolitikern, die meisten sind doch nur darauf aus, sich selbst zu bereichern oder profilieren, siehe dazu auch diverse C3 Videos...


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Was soll er mit den Videos dann auf seinem Handy? Auf einen USB-Stick, rein in den Safe und fertig. Auf dem Handy habe ich nur Sachen, die ich mir regelmäßig angucke/anhöre.

Wenn man die Sachen auf einem USB-Stick in seinem Büro gefunden hätte wäre die Geschichte vielleicht glaubhaft, so nicht.

Ich denke eher der Typ ist pädophil und hat genau deshalb diesen Job gehabt. Der saß ja praktisch an der Quelle zu immer mehr Videos!


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei ist von ihrem Programm her sicherlich keine schlechte Alternative, nur fürchte ich, daß Stimmen für die Piraten weggeworfene Stimmen sind. Ich glaube kaum, daß die die 5% packen.


Auch bei weniger als 5% ist deine Stimme nicht weggeworfen. Das erzählen die großen Parteien nur immer, damit man brav diese wählt und es ja keine Änderung gibt. Selbst wenn die Piraten nur 3% bekommen, wird das in eigenen Wahlkampfzentralen (FDP, Grüne, SPD & Co) für ziemliche Aufregung sorgen. Das hätten schließlich auch IHRE wähler sein können -> Die Themen/Ideen der Piraten breiten sich aus.

Und ob die Partei, die die Bürgerrechte schützt nun Piratenpartei oder Grüne heißt, ist MIR ziemlich schnuppe


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Egal ob Herr Tauss schuldig ist oder nicht sind die Piraten eine Möglichkeit den etablierten Parteien klar zu machen das es so nicht weiter geht.

Wenn man die Wählbarkeit einer Partei an einer Person festmachen will, dann dürfte man seit Schröder auch keine SPD mehr wählen.

Ich halte die Piratenpartei keinesfalls für Regierungsfähig, aber wie man vor Jahren in Sachsen (oder war es Thüringen) mit der DVU gesehen hat kann so eine Partei wunder bewirken. Damals ist das rechte Gesocks auch in den Landtag eingezogen und plötzlich haben die Politiker der ethablierten Parteien den Arsch hoch bekommen weil Ihnen die Felle davon geschwommen sind.

Genau das kann die Piratenpartei bewegen, mehr aber auch nicht. Aber das ist *unsere* Chance was zu bewegen, und das können wir nich in dem wir CDU / SPD / Grüne / FDP oder Linke wählen.

Sollte Herr Tauss sich im übrigen als Schuldig herausstellen, so bin ich ganz klar dafür ihm genauso den Prozess zu machen wie jdem anderen auch.


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Also ich beschäftige mich nachher mal etwas mehr mit den Piraten. Vielleicht können sie mich ja doch mehr überzeugen als die SPD, die ich eigentlich wählen will um mich vor Leuten wie Roland Koch usw. zu schützen^^


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn man die Wählbarkeit einer Partei an einer Person festmachen will, dann dürfte man seit Schröder auch keine SPD mehr wählen.


und natürlich seit Koch, Kohl & Co keine CDU mehr, seit Möllemann keine FDP und seit Gysi keine Linken. Mh, gibts irgendwas gegen die Grünen zu sagen?


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Bucklew schrieb:


> und natürlich seit Koch, Kohl & Co keine CDU mehr, seit Möllemann keine FDP und seit Gysi keine Linken. Mh, gibts irgendwas gegen die Grünen zu sagen?



Fischer, Trittin .........


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Bucklew schrieb:


> und natürlich seit Koch, Kohl & Co keine CDU mehr, seit Möllemann keine FDP und seit Gysi keine Linken. Mh, gibts irgendwas gegen die Grünen zu sagen?



Claudia Roth? Sowas darf einfach keine Rolle spielen. 

Und da fällt mir gerade noch ein: Ströbele!


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



riedochs schrieb:


> Fischer, Trittin .........


Was ham die schlimmes getan?


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was ham die schlimmes getan?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Na gut, Trittin ist halt schon fragwürdig. Zu umweltfanatisch, zu links. Aber ausgerechnet Fischer war immer super.

Genauso wie Schröder bei der SPD der Grund war, wieso ich ein oder zweimal SPD gewählt habe. Seit der weg ist, ist die SPD unwählbar. So wird was draus.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

@Bucklew

die Grünen  na ja da fällt mit nur der "marc uwe kling " ein

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qaNJPeo9V8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qaNJPeo9V8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>




nyso schrieb:


> Steinmeier ist mir sympathisch und das Wahlprogramm der SPD ist gut(wenn sie sich denn daran halten).
> Den ganzen Hype um die Piratenpartei kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.



na ja ich weiß ja wie die SPD die 4 Millionen schaffen will , wie seit Schröder indem man Feste Stellen killt und 400E jobs schafft , toll 

hier mal was für SPD fans 

YouTube - Marc-Uwe Kling: Wer hat uns verraten?


zum Thema Piraten : 

ich sehe die als möglichkeit denn großen Parteien eins auszuwischen und schlimmer als die können die Piraten es auch nicht machen 

wobei ich eher dafür bin das man sich direkt kandidaten in seiner nähe sucht!


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



poiu schrieb:


> @Bucklew
> 
> die Grünen  na ja da fällt mit nur der "marc uwe kling " ein


Und warum? Außer der Kriegsentscheidung im Kosovo fällt mir da eigentlich nicht viel ein - und das war im endeffekt einfach nur realpolitik.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

1. wenn ich "die Grünen" höre , fällt mir der einfach spontan ein  

2. ja , du sagst RealPolitik ich sage für bissl grün ziehen die in denn Krieg  bzw machen die alles hauptsache grün angemalt


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



poiu schrieb:


> 1. wenn ich "die Grünen" höre , fällt mir der einfach spontan ein
> 
> 2. ja , du sagst RealPolitik ich sage für bissl grün ziehen die in denn Krieg  bzw machen die alles hauptsache grün angemalt


Im Endeffekt haben die Grünen für ihr Wählerklientel genau das richtige getan während der Koalition. z.B. wurden ja die Steuern für Spitzenverdiener gesenkt. Von den Grünen absolut richtig, wo sie die Partei mit dem höchsten Wähler-Durchschnittseinkommen sind.


----------



## frEnzy (9. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



poiu schrieb:


> @frEnzy: man mach mir keine falschen hoffnungen



Da war eigentlich mal ein Link hinter, den die Moderatoren aber leider gelöscht haben. Und wie das dann immer so ist kam ich irgendwie noch nicht dazu, da was neues hinzuschreiben 



nyso schrieb:


> Unschuldig bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist ist was schönes, aber wer bitte schön hält sich an sowas?
> Wieso sind die Amerikaner ohne Beweise in Afghanistan und den Irak eingefallen? Die waren angeblich auch schuldig, und jetzt sind die Beweise widerlegt.



Du verwechselst Politik mit einem Strafverfahren vor Gericht. Politiker können dir den Buckel vollügen (wie es tagtäglich passiert und damals vorm Irak-Krieg passiert ist) und es passiert nichts, außer dass vielleicht mal ein Dementi folgt im Sinne von "So habe ich das nicht gemeint" aka "Das wurde falsch interpretiert" aka "Das Zitat wurde aus dem Gesamtkontext falsch wieder gegeben". Das passiert aber auch nur, wenn sie öffentlich auf ihre Lügen (Politikerduden: Unwarheit) angesprochen werden.

Das andere ist eine Straftat mit einem Ermittlungsverfahren, bei dem ein Richter nachher vor Gericht entscheidet. Du siehst den Unterschied?



nyso schrieb:


> Ich denke eher der Typ ist pädophil und hat genau deshalb diesen Job gehabt. Der saß ja praktisch an der Quelle zu immer mehr Videos!



Man muss doch nicht Politiker sein um an KiPo zu kommen. Da ziehst du gerade eine sehr wackelige Schlussfolgerung 

Und zu den Grünen: Die Grünen sind genauso Politiker wie die anderen auch und damit kein Deut besser. Wie viele haben sich doch gleich bei der Abstimmung zum KiPo-Sperren-Gesetz enthalten oder waren gar nicht erst da?
@Fischer: Steinewerfer- und Prügelvergangenheit und sein Beitrag zur Visa-Affäre 2007 sind durchaus interessant!
@Trittin kann man nur sagen, dass er damals bei den privat verflogenen Bonusmeilen auch seeeeehr in Erklärungsnot geraten ist.

Die haben einfach alle Dreck am Stecken. Ist anscheinend eine Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass man überhaupt Politiker werden darf


----------



## danysahne333 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*

Eigentlich ist es doch egal ob Gesetz oder nicht. Diese "Sperre" wie sie genannt wird ist doch technisch ein einziger Witz. Jedes Kind kann sowas umgehen!



> Ich verbiete, also bin ich!..


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



danysahne333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch egal ob Gesetz oder nicht. Diese "Sperre" wie sie genannt wird ist doch technisch ein einziger Witz. Jedes Kind kann sowas umgehen!


Erstens ist das nicht der springende Punkt denn die Sperren sind an sich schon falsch und zweitens  liegst du da falsch! Denn wie technisch genau gesperrt werden soll, ist in dem Gesetz nicht festgelegt.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten effektiver zu sperren als die hier meistens genannte DNS-Sperre. Außerdem garantiere ich dir, dass die allermeisten es eben nicht einfach so hinbekommen würden, die Sperren zu umgehen. Selbst ich, und ich bezeichne mich jetzt einfach mal als "Fortgeschrittener User", müsste mir die Informationen dazu erst mühsam heraus suchen.

Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, dass das Umgehen der Sperren verboten und überwacht wird und dann auch die Seiten, die einem erklären, wie man die Sperren umgehen kann, gesperrt werden. Schließlich ist es der nächste, logische Schritt die Umgehung der Sperren zu verbieten bzw. zu überwachen.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



> doch technisch ein einziger Witz.



siehe China , die Frage bleibt wie lange unsere nach stärkeren Massnahmen schreien!

In China sind soweit ich weiß spezielle Router auf den Markt , die Internet Polizei dort ziemlich Aktiv und die dort entwickelten Technologien sollen ein export schlager sein !


gab mal mehere Artikel zu , ich erinnere mich aber nur noch an denn von Chip

Die neue CHIP: Brennpunkt Internet-Zensur in China - CHIP Online


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur könnte sich vorerst erledigt haben*



poiu schrieb:


> @frEnzy
> man mach mir keine falschen hoffnungen


 
Jetzt darfst du wieder klicken  Link funzt wieder ^^


----------

